# Former Navy Seal Chris Kyle Murdered



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sad to Hear..Fair winds and following seas Mr. Kyle

http://sofrep.com/16838/chris-kyle-another-brother-lost/


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Also reported on the Blaze
http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...-kyle-reportedly-killed-at-tx-shooting-lodge/

RIP


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

****e! Thanks for the link, Bill, the first wasn't working for me. RIP


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

sad situation

Prayers to the family's


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

Aint no way for a man like that to go out!


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

R.I. P. MR. CHRIS KYLEsad4smsad4smsad4sm


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Unfreaking believable.


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

Rest in peace Chris - He went out helping his own!


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

That is totally bizarre. And very sad because he had 2 children


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

America lost an elite warrior, patriot, and hero today. Godspeed and God Bless you Mr. Kyle. You surely won't be forgotten.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

This is so tragic but I still think there's more to the story. Even the story on the blaze is too neat. RIP American Hero!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Speechless..lost for words. A true American Hero. RIP, prayers for his wife and children. This was senseless and I hope the guy that did it, gets his own justice. Wow!


----------



## Holmes (Nov 20, 2011)

God bless him and his family.

Does anyone know the result of the lawsuit that Ventura had against him?


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm very upset about this! He was a true american hero and this is horrible! God bless him! 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

RIP Chief!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Kyle


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

RIP Chris Kyle


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

The good die young, gone before his time. RIP Chris Kyle.


----------



## Chief5x5 (Apr 25, 2005)

Peace be with you Chris Kyle. Rest in peace.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

R.I.P.


----------



## duk-tailed (Jun 10, 2005)

R.I.P. Chris Kyle 

@Holmes just read that trial was set for Aug. I believe it was on a Yahoo New article.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow, mental illness strikes again.


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

RIP. Prayers sent for the victims families.

Chris Kyle was a great American and Texan. We should consider ourselves so very fortunate to have great men like him our there defending our freedoms.

:flag:


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Holy ****.... I just read this news article. speechless..

A


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sorry the title should read "Former Navy SEAL Chris Kyle Murdered".....as somebody took the time to point out. I was just trying to pass the info along.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I saw the headline at breakfast this morning. It was a total shock. R.I.P young warrior.


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

I can't believe this. RIP MR KYLE. There is more to this story that we will never know.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

RIP Chris......Prayers to his Family..Semper Fi ed/vb/usmc66'


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

Rest In Peace, Chief Kyle!! You are a true American Hero and Patriot!!


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

crazy...rip


----------



## CGKing (Aug 13, 2012)

No way for a warrior like him to go out. Trying to help his own. RIP Mr. Kyle. Your contributions and sacrifices for our country are much appreciated.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oakleyfishing (Aug 1, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

Crazy, and sad. RIP Chief! Prayers out for his family! Hopefully his death can bring about some REAL CHANGE in the way our country treats those who serve in combat protecting our freedom, and getting them the help they need.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Very sad to hear. Its becoming to common of an occurrence


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

^ interesting


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

txgunrunner said:


> ^ interesting


X2 kinda makes you wonder.


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

Conspiracy theories are becoming reality.


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

things have been quiet about the supposed shooter. had chris been anti gun and not who he was this story would have been headlines for days. the media would be all over the shooters life and ptsd but instead its hush hush...makes me wonder but doesnt surprise me


----------



## surfnturf (Aug 9, 2012)

Good time to invest in tin foil


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Been a few things lately that makes me wonder and I consider myself to not typically buy into the conspiracy hype. But the details, or lack thereof from Benghazi, Sandy Hook, these guys listd above and others have me really wondering just what is really going on.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Chris will be buried in the Texas State Cemetery in Austin tomorrow. If any 2coolers go, please post a report. There is an ipod app of that cemetery to guide you to notable grave sites.


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

Rest in Peace, Warrior. Bless you for your achievements and superb service for this country.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Please keep the family in your prayers..


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

thanks for the pics


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Very sad. Reading his book now.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

"To those who fight for it, freedom has a taste the weak will never know." Mr. Kyle understands. God Bless him and his family.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

The respect is amazing..


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Another.

RIP Mr. Kyle


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

I wish I could have made it to the funeral, eyes watering after looking through the pics. Such BS way for such a legend to go. And the pic of the firetrucks with the flag... God Bless Texas!


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

smokinguntoo said:


> Chris will be buried in the Texas State Cemetery in Austin tomorrow. If any 2coolers go, please post a report. There is an ipod app of that cemetery to guide you to notable grave sites.


I'll definatley make a trip up there with my son and pay my respects. :texasflag


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Funeral procession through TX


----------



## tinman03 (May 21, 2006)

Crappy iPhone photo of an overpass in Round Rock.Quite a number of people turned out. RIP Chris Kyle


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

DSL_PWR said:


> The respect is amazing..


This picture was taken in Waxahachie. The procession came right in front of our office between Midlothian and Waxahachie. Many prople were lining the roadway.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

RIP


----------



## billtexwc (Jul 1, 2008)

I wonder why the flags was not ordered to fly half mast for this American hero.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Just saw this..


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

DSL_PWR said:


> Just saw this..


Very Cool! I thank god everyday that I live in Texas :texasflag


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

billtexwc said:


> I wonder why the flags was not ordered to fly half mast for this American hero.


wondered the same thing...funny though, they were ordered to fly half mast for Whitney Houston, even though she OD'd on drugs...go figure.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

What I read is that since he was retired they chose not to fly flags at half mast. I think this guy was a hero in every sense of the word. Gov Christie ordered flags at half mast for Whitney, not BHO like some reported.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

batmaninja said:


> What I read is that since he was retired they chose not to fly flags at half mast. I think this guy was a hero in every sense of the word. Gov Christie ordered flags at half mast for Whitney, not BHO like some reported.


either way, that's pretty messed up.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Well we can take care of that here.


----------

